# Moisture meter



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all,
have been looking for a suitable moisture/damp meter to check for any problems in the camper.

Now confused as there are so many different types and prices. :? 

Anyone any experience of these that you would recommend?

Are general building ones any use - they seem to range from £11 to £500 :!: I always think "you get what you pay for" but I don't want to spend too much on something that will not be used very often.

By the way how do I do a specific search on the forums as when I searched "moisture meter I got references in over 200 posts but a lot of them did not relate to the info needed :?: 

Any help much appreciated.

Thank you so much,
Henry.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

I use the protimeter mini which is recognized within the caravan and motorhome industry as the standard meter to use.Try http://www.damp-meter-direct.co.uk/Protimeter-Mini.htm for them.
kev


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*me too*

I also use a protimeter mini - try ebay

Regards Ray


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I have two Protimeters

the mini master which has two prongs in the unit & also a lead with prongs to reach those awkward places but these leave holes behind in the surface tested

so I also have the Aquant model that does not leave any holes -•Simply hold the Aquant against the surface of the material under investigation.

bought mine from:-

http://www.yorksurvey.co.uk/measuring/protimeter/

variety of meters available here:-

http://www.axminster.co.uk/moisture-meters-dept208154/


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all . looking at those prices its cheaper to go and pay for a full hab check from your dealer and pay the extra and get a damp test included am i right :?: .jud


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

jud said:


> hi all . looking at those prices its cheaper to go and pay for a full hab check from your dealer and pay the extra and get a damp test included am i right :?: .jud


No:- with your own meter you can check for damp at any time; every day if you wish, without incurring further cost.

Your suggestion would incur a cost every time you wanted a damp check plus the expense ( and inconvenience ) of travelling to a dealer.

Harvey


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

ingram said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi all . looking at those prices its cheaper to go and pay for a full hab check from your dealer and pay the extra and get a damp test included am i right :?: .jud
> ...


hi ingram. i am sorry but if i needed to check my m/h for damp in between hab checks i think it would be time to buy an other m/h . jud


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you enter "moisture meter" (including the quotes), you will get just 20 results.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I asked the bloke that did our last damp check the same question. He said you have to spend big money for a decent meter, cheaper ones would give readings that were inaccurate and "make you worry". Mind you the readings he got were completely different to those 10 months ago. i.e damp at 20% had moved from one locker to another, previous low (21%) damp areas were now showing at 15%. I hadn't done any work on the van so am completely confused, it appears potential problems had fixed themselves!


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I just use a cheap and cheerful 12v circuit tester. It's not as accurate as to the level of the problem as those dedicated bits of kit but basically if you stick the prongs into the suspect area and it shows a reading then there is a level of damp there.

Simples


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,

I bought one of THESE off ebay.

Not sure if it's available now, but it was under £20 and well worth the money. I would check out the reviews on some of the cheaper ones and take your pick.

I check my van a couple of times a year and take preventative action if necessary. It might sound daunting to reseal any joints, but in fact it's quite simple. Basically, just remove trim, clean surfaces, reapply sealer and refix trim.

Dunworkin


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

Just buy yourself a draper damp tester it also double as a voltage/metal detector, as a qualified building surveyor I have been using one for years. It will never be a substitute for a profesional meter, but will be good enough for your needs.

If you place the prongs on the back of your hand you will here a faint buzz, if you lick the back of you hand and replace the prong the buzz will be louder


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*damp*

Does it really matter if it costs pennies for a meter from eBay china, all you need is it to tell you if you have damp, i bought a cheap one it reads dry where its dry and damp where its damp I had damp and just resealed the area outside, no big deal damp is damp or it just rains inside, I don't think you need to be that precise its dry or damp full stop. model/ Md 2g £6.59eBay incl pp


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Jonse, 

Thanks for your common sense advice. I was wondering what meter to buy but I think I will just go for a cheap one from E-Bay. If it does not work - I know where you live! See you on the Moroccan trip in February.

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I've been using >>one of these meters<< for some years now, both on the caravan, and now the MH.
When a "so called" caravan engineer refuted it's readings, I arranged to borrow one from Pioneer Caravan's workshops, a well known and reputable caravan outlet near us. Theirs was exactly the same meter. :lol:

I find it extremely reliable, and on four or five occasions when searching for used MHs, it saved us a fortune, by not spending our hard earned cash on someone else's problems. :thumbleft:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*damp meter*

I have protimeter survymaster, cost lots but its what i used in the dealership, started my own business now and bought the same.


----------

